
A Rover Named After DNA Pioneer Rosalind Franklin Is Headed for Mars in 2020 - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bjqjva/a-rover-named-after-dna-pioneer-rosalind-franklin-is-headed-for-mars-in-2020
======
dekhn
If you want to learn more about Rosalind Franklin, I recommend reading three
books: Watson's book on the discovery of the structure of DNA (with a heavy
prior: he's a colossal asshole who wrote the book to give him the best light),
Maddox's biography (The Dark Lady of DNA), and The Eighth Day of Creation by
Horace Judson.

The third book is the most important because Franklin gave her scientific
notes to her friend Aaron Klug and Judson did some very careful sleuthing to
extract what Franklin did and how Watson & Crick got access to, and reduced
her role in, the data that led them to deduce the three dimensional structure
of DNA. In an extraordinary example of parallel reconstruction, he
demonstrated that Franklin actually made all her data and speculations
available in a departmental publication and a talk, addressing the controversy
about how W&C got access to her data, and when.

the book is amazing all-around. It's a tough read (I make it through maybe a
page or two a day before having to put it down) but very well researched via
first-person interviews.

